# Want to get a CCW but haven't yet? Why?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How many of you guys/gals out there want a CCW permit (and can get 1 in your state), but haven't gotten around to it yet? What are the reasons that you have been delaying?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ship,
I've asked a couple of my friends that question as they are always talking about getting a CCW but just never get around to it. As easy as it is to do, especially in Texas, I can't figure out why they don't. If for no other reason, just to avoid the hassle if pulled over for something by LE and happen to have one under the seat or in the glove box. It's a mystery???? Do you happen to know when the law for the Texas CCW came into effect? I'm thinking it was Sept. 1994. I'd look it up but not sure where to look.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just downloaded a PDF file for the Texas laws and read thru it about an hour ago - already erased it, or I would look again. I remember reading 1995 in there, and I think they didn really start issuing the permits until either the very end of 1995 or the beginning of 1996. I've had mine since 1996.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I applied for mine within' a couple of months after passing the law in Sept. But they did not issue it until the following February on my birthdate. I was thinking the law passed in 1994 and I got mine in Feb.95 but I'm not sure. Would it be in packing.org? I tried getting on www.packing.org but couldn't make it work. Do I have the right address?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hear that lately, the packing website goes down a lot - he needs a new webserver/hosting company.

Read here:

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/ftp/forms/ls-16.pdf


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Slightly off topic, but here's a link to "*Right To Carry Laws By State*":

http://www.millennium-ark.net/News_Files/Firearms/Gun.state.map.html

Here's another interesting map of RTC states:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Since U posted a map - here is another I found and posted on another thread:


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

My main reason I looked into a CHL here in Texas was to make driving back and forth to the range easier. I still don't have a CHL in my hand because:

1. It's $99-$150 for the class, plus $140 for the license.
2. Several of my friends said yes but none of them will actually committ to a class date.
3. There are so many places I can't carry and quite a few "I'm not sure" places. The penalties are pretty stiff if you screw up. 
4. I still don't feel I need to carry. It would be nice to have just in case but I see it like having hurricane insurance in Seattle, WA.

I actually took the class by myself and have yet to mail the whole package in, plus the $140.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, the restrictions aren't that bad anymore - they removed some of them a year or two after the law. Just avoid the courthouse, schools (U can drive past the school, however), bars, jails and anyplace w/ a sign (and it has to be a SPECIFIC sign - I don't really see that many of them - a "no Guns" sign does not apply to U w/ a permit - there are just a handful of signs in my area). There are a few other places, but that's the majority of it in TX.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Propellerhead,
That's kinda' the philosophy my friends that do not have their CCW. Since I work in education, I can't carry most of the time during normal working hours anyway, but I still wanted to have it so I could have one locked up in the car. Also just a little insurance if I should ever get stopped by LE while having the gun in the car (but I don't think I've been stopped since 1986). If I'm not mistaken, if you are charged with unlawful carrying of a concealed weapon, it could later impact you're ability to get a CCW (not sure about that, though).


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Actually, the restrictions aren't that bad anymore - the removed some of them a year or two after the law. Just avoid the courthouse, schools (U can drive past the school, however),


I pretty sure you are allowed to have a gun secured (locked up) in your vehicle on the parking lot of an educational facility if (and only if) you have a CCW.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not if your job tells U that you cannot keep it - if they have a policy that excludes the parking lot, then no U can't. Some private companies put that in their handbook.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I believe that's correct but doesn't that only mean you can get fired? I hear all kinds of info on this and I really haven't gotten anything to hang my hat on. It may be one of those deals that has to be determined by case law. Gimme' your input.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

None of my friends are even remotely interested in carrying, so I can't speak to why someone else wouldn't do it. But in my case I did wait a bit. 

One of my primary reasons for wanting to get my permit was to get around the 5 day waiting period here in WA, I like to actually walk out of a store with what I buy  . But I was also interested in carrying, however, I took some time to mull it over, as I consider carrying to be a pretty serious responsibilty and a lifestyle change. So I wanted to make sure I was ready to make the commitment. Perhaps those that "haven't gotten around to it" have reached that confort zone yet..


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

The more people that apply and get a CCW the more it helps everyone. It's a numbers game, if X number of people a year apply and obtain one then the program justifies itself and continues. It also helps those in other states by being a successful program. If the number of people applying drops then it gives the Anti's or fence sitters a way to justifly dropping or changing the program. If you're interested in having one. Then GET one, you don't have to use it or carry if you don't want to.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

It was made clear in the CHL class I took that you cannot carry in school premises. Premises was defined as the building or parts of the building. The parking lot and driveways are ok, unless it is the venue of a school function. 

The whole "traveling" law can be argued ten-thousand ways. Yes, you can legally have your gun in the trunk of your car on your way to the range. You can stop for gas, get some lunch, visit a buddy, etc. Even without a CHL. Some will push the law and "trunk carry". The bottom line is, a cop can still arrest you for Unlawful Carry of Weapon and let the DA/Jury decide if you were traveling. You probably won't get convicted but do you want to be labeled a suspect and deal with all the hassle?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Propellerhead, you really ought to go ahead and get the permit. I waited way too long to get mine and after I got it I realized how dopey it was to not have gotten it years earlier. Texas is not very restrictive I even carry at church and work. My company has no written statement forbidding ccw and I don't ask, and the businesses I service are not properly posted. The post office, and the Fort Worth Zoo are the only places I regularly visit I leave my gun in the car.

I only got mine after an injury left me with a diminished ability to run. One day while surfing the net I ran my address through the National Sex offender registry and found 32 convicted child molesters within a one-mile radius of my then apartment. If one of these monsters had ever ran up a grabbed my son right in front of me all I could have done is yell and call 911. So I got my CHL, bought a new house in a new housing addition and worked out like crazy to regain my ability to run. A few days after we moved into our new house my wife ran our new address into the sex offender registry and there are only 11 within a one-mile radius of my house, and we live next to the city park. So I guess you could say my son inspired my to get my CHL and I have noticed more and more people I know getting their CHL after having kids and finding out how many sex offender live in their area.

Get your CHL you will never regret it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

+1 What Maximo said!!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

And Maximo is right, the whole thing about "traveling" is going to be up to the cop that stops you. If there is any questions, he'll let the courts decide. Really doesn't matter what we think. A CCW will eliminate that completely (unless your doing something stupid). And another good thing mentioned earlier, when you go into buy a gun, not waiting period, no calls to check you out, just fill out the form and leave. I would advise get it as soon as you can. You never know when you'll need it and the fees, etc. are a lot cheaper than lawyer fees.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> You never know when you'll need it and the fees, etc. are a lot cheaper than lawyer fees.


Now Charlie is right. It is about $100 for the class and $140 for the CHL. How much did your last gun cost?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, my mom is finally gonna take the class - I believe the cost is 1/2 for people over 60 or over 65. If that helps any of the older members here.

It is a pain for the 1st time $, but I think it is worth it.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I hear ya, Max. 

Fortunately, the search for sex offenders comes up empty in my apartment or the entire 4-5 block area. Whew! My one and only son is 19 now. He can fight off an offender better than I can. So really, a CHL would be added convenience of going to/from the range, which is really not that big of an issue since I will still go to the range with the gun/ammo in the trunk. I and ease of handgun purchases. So it almost comes down to paying out $140 to save 10 minutes each time I buy a gun. Considering that's not a monthly occurence, it's not really cost effective. So we're down to the just-in-case situations. Hard to say if and when that will happen. I don't drink so I don't go to bars or get into situations where you would really need a heightened awareness. I could go on but it will never end. I'll probably send in the paperwork even though I haven't convinced myself that I need to.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

A couple of comments made me curious, I don't remember by whom.

First someone stated there was no background check when a permit holder buys a handgun. I've not found this to be true. The BATF doesn't give a flip about your permit, still require a valid driver's license. (My experience in Tennessee)

About being stopped for traffic violations. Unless an officer sees your gun, he does not have the right to abrtrarily search your car, except for suspicion of a felony.

A recent Supreme Court decision struck down a conviction of a person who carried into a bar and was fingered by another person. The police officer had no right to ask nor to search based on the advice of a third person.

Finally, why have a permit? Because you can is first and foremost. It does not take living nor travelling in a "bad neighborhood." Crime occurs anywhere.
The reason most people I've talked to don't pursue permit applications is simply uncertainity. They don't know the law and aren't willing to research it enough to be confidant to follow through.

I have researched the laws of my states to know when and where is, or is not, appropriate to carry. I carry with the confidence that the law is on my side. If my confidence in that law is wrong, then God help us all.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Foot in Mouth Disease!*



Bob Wright said:


> carried into a bar and was fingered by another person.


Awwww, Man I wish I'd chosen better phraseology!

Bob Wright


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> The reason most people I've talked to don't pursue permit applications is simply uncertainity. They don't know the law and aren't willing to research it enough to be confidant to follow through.
> 
> I have researched the laws of my states to know when and where is, or is not, appropriate to carry. I carry with the confidence that the law is on my side. If my confidence in that law is wrong, then God help us all.
> 
> Bob Wright


That's why I spent the $99 and took the CHL class... to learn about the laws and when and where I can carry. There are a lot of rules on carrying. It is not something to be taken lightly. It is not something I would do just because I can. It is serious business and I hope no one takes it lightly.

To those that are uncertain... I took the class but I don't have to submit the paperwork. If and when I do feel the time is right to submit the paperwork, I don't have to actually carry a weapon. It is a big move to start carrying but you can get there in small steps.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> First someone stated there was no background check when a permit holder buys a handgun. I've not found this to be true. The BATF doesn't give a flip about your permit, still require a valid driver's license. (My experience in Tennessee)
> 
> About being stopped for traffic violations. Unless an officer sees your gun, he does not have the right to abrtrarily search your car, except for suspicion of a felony.


Here in TX, if U have a CCW permit, U do not need to go thru a background check when buying a gun. Walk in - show the permit, pay, and walk out - all there is to it.

And, if stopped by a policeman, U must show your permit w/ the DL IF you are carrying.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ya' beat me to it Shipwreck. And if you don't show the officer your CCW, he WILL find out when he calls in your DL and then you have committed an offense (if you are carrying)! :smt022 When you come to Texas, Bob, keep that in mind.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I knew that. I inquired at the Welcome Center in Texarkana and they were courteous enough to put me in contact by phone with the Department of Safety (?) and they gave me a briefing on Texas laws pertaing carrying. Very well done and much appreciated. Even better that AAA.

It is my standard practice when traveling to inquire at the State Welcome Center each time I enter a different state. EACH time because laws change.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Off on a tangent...*

I was on the phone with a bank official prior to going with my daughter to open a new bank account for her. Among the things needed was a photo indentification "....such as valid driver's license, state issued ID or gun permit."

I was a little taken aback. "A gun permit in a bank?" I questioned.

"Yes, if we require a government issued photo ID, we must accept gun carry permits," the lady told me.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I forget where, but I had an experience a few years ago where a place would not accept that as a valid form of ID - ridiculous


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*I've got mine...*

I've had mine for a while... :draw: Even Mrs. Compass has hers. Florida is a pretty good state for gun owners.


----------

